# Can I use Vitamin Shampoo on a Havanese?



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

I was looking at a shampoo called Vitamin shampoo that is use on Humans, but the ingredients are somewhat similar to Mane n Tail. I use Mane and tail on my havs sometimes. Fifi has a curly coat and now has dead or dry ends, and I just don't know what to do with the dead ends.

Here are the ingredients: 
Water- Aqua, , Disodium Laureth Sulfosuccinate, , Cocamidopropyl Betaine, , Dimethicone Copolyol, , Cocamide DEA, , Glycol Distearate, , Parfume, , Panthenol, , Cetyl Alcohol, , Polyquaternium-11, , Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, , Coconut Oil, , DMDM Hydantoin, , Coconut Milk, , Silk Amino Acids, , Egg White Proteins, , Tocopheryl Acetate- Vitamin E, , Mangosteen Extract, , Awapuhi Extract, , Yogurt, , Vitamin C, , Vitamin A, , Vitamin H,

I got this of this website:
http://www.walgreens.com/store/cata...5712&navCount=8&navAction=push-product#review


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Try Moroccan Oil on the dead ends!


----------

